# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Zack Khan gets his first cover.

## HawaiianPride.



----------


## vishus

this dude literally looks unreal, arms and delts just cartoonish. too bad they overpower most of his upper body :s im anxious to see how he does in the states

----------


## BIGMAC250

dude is just freakish....he reminds me of a modern day but british version of lou ferigno if you have ever herd him talk...looks nothing like him but he damn sure sounds like him and is a big mofo like lou ferigno was back in the day.

----------


## bigboomer

He an absolute monster..I thought I read somewhere that he recenly got injured? Maybe this was something old i was reading about.Congrat to him.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> He an absolute monster..I thought I read somewhere that he recenly got injured? Maybe this was something old i was reading about.Congrat to him.


Not to sure. I agree, one of the biggest bodybuilders out there these days. His bench is pretty strong. Up there near Stan Efferdings and Ben White.

----------


## BignBig

Recently he was injured. I pasted this from the Flex Online

"Khan underwent surgery today, two days after completely detaching the tendons above his left and right knees. Khan suffered the injury while hack squatting. He was back in the gym just 10 days after undergoing surgery for a minor hernia, which was the reason Khan pushed his pro debut from the Tampa Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Championships on July 17 to the FLEX Pro on February 26, 2011. 

"It was the first time Zack had trained legs in about eight weeks, actually," Khan's trainer/nutritionist Neil Hill said. "He had suffered a very small tear in his left hamstring about eight weeks ago. So all he had done the last couple weeks were some very light extensions." 

We spoke with Khan before his surgery and received an e-mail from Hill informing us that the surgery was a success. 

"I'm just looking forward to getting the operation out of the way, then I'll start thinking about walking again and everything," Khan said yesterday. "I'm positive, I've spoken to doctors who said I'd be up and walking within six to eight weeks. 

"This is just another obstacle. I've had many in my life and gotten through them all, so this is nothing. I'll be back soon." 

KHAN'S STATS
BIRTHDATE: July 1, 1980
BIRTHPLACE: Kashmir, Pakistan
CURRENT RESIDENCE: Sheffield, England
HEIGHT: 5'11"
WEIGHT: 260 pounds (contest); 300-315 (offseason)
CAREER HIGHLIGHTS: 2009 British Championships super-heavyweight and overall winner; 2008 British Championships, heavyweight, 4th; 2005-07 British Championships, heavyweight, 2nd
SPONSORS: AMI/Weider 

"

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Thanks for the update.

----------


## the big 1

not hi-jacking, zacks one of favoutite bbs...

heres a cool video - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jXxm...eature=related

----------


## bigboomer

He is one of my favorites too. Thanks for the info, a few injuries not holding him back.nice vid

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> not hi-jacking, zacks one of favoutite bbs...
> 
> heres a cool video - 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jXxm...eature=related


I love that video. Use to watch it before my chest session. That gym reminds me of my gym here.

----------


## spoken_truth

damn dudes a beast haha

----------


## BIGGZY

wow! hes got the coleman shape!

----------


## PlasticFuture112

its redic that finally there is a guy out there who can keep up with me! haha jk, but this guy is redic I hope his career is very fruitful. Seems like a cool dude judging by his vids out there on the net.

----------


## TrashyTim

That guy is f**king HUGE !!!!

----------


## BennyLom

> not hi-jacking, zacks one of favoutite bbs...
> 
> heres a cool video - 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jXxm...eature=related


This video is skewed (hight is pressed down) to make him look wider. That's just silly.

----------


## boyka

Get FREKIN' HUGE ?? how-to guide, one move to BIG ARMS?? These magazines are ridiculous, they just want the money of fitness-uneducated people.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

He is a monster... Avnt seen him l8ly tho...

----------


## bodybuilder

BEAST is the best way to describe him.

----------


## spiketannin

lol i thout next to him on the cover it said one move to big arms p90x.

----------


## Peace Missile

Probably the best guns in professional bodybuilding....

----------


## vettewreck

Video is cool. Interesting chest routine though. May have to try something like that. However I wont be starting out with 495 tho lol

----------


## gladmax

His ARms are Absolutely insane

----------


## scrunnyronnie

He also seems like a really humble guy, can't wait to see how measure up with the top tier pros in the circuit today.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Wow, this guy seems like another true freak of nature. As far as guns go, would you vote for Zack or Phil?

----------


## maxcaughey

> Wow, this guy seems like another true freak of nature. As far as guns go, would you vote for Zack or Phil?


Guns alone maybe Zack. Zack's are definitely huge. Even now being injured he looks huge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xO-S-XN_gU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxikJ1MM4k8

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Guns alone maybe Zack. Zack's are definitely huge. Even now being injured he looks huge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xO-S-XN_gU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxikJ1MM4k8


Yeah, Zack's guns look huge in those videos. I think Phil has bigger forearms though, possibly one of the best in O. right now.

----------


## Rogrish

Turkish Where are you at the moment Im a Turk can we speak shortly ? Selamlar

----------


## jhead12

zach is seriously just a monster.. biggzy said it best though, kind of reminds us of ronnie coleman, and i think he prob will be in a few years

----------


## BORIQUENA76

Insane love it!

----------


## 1981

Dudes a beast.

----------

